# Ugly Hunk of Meat (the pork, not me)



## smokeymondays (Feb 11, 2015)

Found this at the back of the freezer from some grocery store sale gone by, and it was a mess after removing the skin.  However, made do and here is how it turned out...

rubbed and ready 













2015-02-07 09.21.22.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 11, 2015






ugly ugly ugly













2015-02-07 17.38.22.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 11, 2015






all pulled













2015-02-07 17.43.28.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 11, 2015






little look at the smoke ring













2015-02-07 17.39.31.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 11, 2015






homemade sauce and pickles (because I ran out of slaw)













2015-02-07 18.07.52.jpg



__ smokeymondays
__ Feb 11, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks delicious! But let's hear how you got it from raw to cooked!  We want details!


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, boatbum - I have many a fantastic memory of floating down the Chesapeake....

Hmmm, I have never detailed a cook before, but lets give it a try...

I am using a stickburner with a water pan and did this one using oak entirely as I am currently out of fruit woods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I use my own rub laid down over some mustard with an extra helping of demerara sugar for a nice dark bark.  Since the meat was a bit butchered (so to speak) I did not inject it at all.  

The butt went on at about 9:30 in the morning and the goal was to keep it in the range of 225-250.  

Topped up the water, did another layer of rub, and then let her go until it was 160 inside.

Crutched it with a little pork paste I make from apple juice, brown sugar, white vinegar, worsty sauce, and maple syrup

Pulled it out at 203 which was 17:30, tented it for a few minutes and then closed and rested for about 30 minutes, but it could/should/would have rested for another 30 minutes.  

viola


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello.  TASTE is the determining factor, not looks.  Not bad at all on the smoke ring.  Good job.

I don't know how long you have been over here but getting U.S.A. style cuts is difficult.  U.K. butchers also try to trim ALL the fat from a joint of meat.  Makes smoking even harder in my opinion.  Find a butcher local to you and go to him for your smoking meat.  In London you should find a butcher who better understands U.S. cuts.  Tell him what you want and if he doesn't understand the cut, maybe we can offer some advice.  A Butt is a pork shoulder blade joint; bone in or boneless, your choice.  Ask him not to trim the fat and then you trim off what you want at home.

If you find a good butcher treat him right.  Some smoked goodies now and then goes a long way and helps with the price you pay.  My butcher special orders what I want and even makes sausage for me to my recipe.  I provide the spices then collect and take home to smoke.  He did get 2 smoked turkey leg quarters for Christmas.  My recent move now makes the round trip about 40 miles but he is still my go to man for my smoking meat.

Here in the Midlands I went to a pretty good local steak place and ordered a ribeye.  The waiter asked " you do know that is a fatty cut of steak?2 so they must have had complaints.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us know if we can help in any way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Danny, and very true - taste is what is important.  oO what kind of sausage are you having made?  Is it that lovely stuff to make Lockhart style :sausage:?  I really want to try my hand at that - I have never smoked sausages properly, but I believe there are plenty of threads on SMF to help me with the process...I just need to find the sausage.


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2015)

I find that when pork is pulled it never looks pretty in photos. That looks as if it tastes good though


----------

